# Sticky  Official IWC Aquatimer pictures thread!!



## Dimer

IWC might be famous for it's watches that are worn in cockpits and on boats, but IWC's dive watches are just as breathtaking as the rest of the collection. Here you can show off your IWC dive watch!


----------



## FlyPenFly

What's this in the background?


----------



## Dimer

Stunning pics!


----------



## wave

excuse me for me crappy pics...but here is my prized acquisition


----------



## zambo

A AT blast (from the not-to-distant) past ...


----------



## GuitarAddict




----------



## john123




----------



## p3l3r




----------



## Cinq

Just a bunch of my pictures:





















































































































































































At my AD trying the new model:









My Split Minute and the Calypso from a good friend of mine:









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## BlackAngel

My Aquatimer


----------



## UJU

My Aquatimer Ti.


----------



## Robertus

UJU,

that's a beauty! Wear it in good health! I'm still after a pre-owned one, if the price is right, best as a trade from my small collection.

Wear it in good health!

Best, Robert


----------



## tomee

ok im gonna spam this thread up lol


----------



## Megalobyte

My very recently acquired and already much beloved, Vintage Collection AT. I think it's a pretty special AT in that far as I'm aware, it's the only AT with an _in house_ IWC mvt. With the unusual, but very efficient Pellaton winding system. In 24 hours, this watch basically does not deviate from the atomic clock, like never, I feel like I can set my quartz watches by it , and it ends the day at +half a second, whether it's resting on my night table, or on my wrist during activity, fully wound, half wound, doesn't matter. I'm truly amazed at this watch. It's my first IWC, hopefully not my last, I do want one of the new 2000m AT's too however. 

_(Wrist shot is mine, mvt is not)_


----------



## Dimer

In my opinion, one of the most beautiful IWC sportswatches in the current collection.


----------



## Dimer

Finally!!!!


IWC Aquatimer Deep Two IW354701 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


----------



## iim7v7im7

My IW3568-05


----------



## NU Star




----------



## rohanmce

Congrats! Lovely watch. Gotta love that lume!


----------



## rohanmce

Stunning!


----------



## MTJO

My IWC AT Ti Split Minute in the environment it was designed for. Grand Cayman Nov 2010 Searaider!



















Michael


----------



## Cinq

Very nice to see some under water shots of this watch. I was wearing mine yesterday. The difference is that the water was coming from above in the form of rain... :-(

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Watcheroo




----------



## Choetown

anyone selling their SS bracelet?


----------



## HR F1




----------



## AJ Brown

The white dial AND the black dial? Nice!

I guess if you really can't decide then just get both!


----------



## HR F1

AJ Brown said:


> The white dial AND the black dial? Nice!
> 
> I guess if you really can't decide then just get both!


Haha, I initially did decide when I purchased just the white dial on bracelet and rubber but couldn't take my mind off the black-dialed version so ended up purchasing that one shortly afterwards. This watch thing is a sickness, for sure.


----------



## Robertus

HR F1 said:


> Haha, I initially did decide when I purchased just the white dial on bracelet and rubber but couldn't take my mind off the black-dialed version so ended up purchasing that one shortly afterwards. This watch thing is a sickness, for sure.


I have the Cousteau Chrono 2010 and (as I have seen the new, 2011 all-blue dial on the SIHH scans) made up my mind to get the all-blue dialled version too... this way we can make double use of the quick strap change system...

Enjoy! Robert


----------



## HR F1

Robertus said:


> I have the Cousteau Chrono 2010 and (as I have seen the new, 2011 all-blue dial on the SIHH scans) made up my mind to get the all-blue dialled version too... this way we can make double use of the quick strap change system...
> 
> Enjoy! Robert


There's an all blue Aquatimer coming out?  Any link to photos? I've done some searches for it to no avail. Thanks in advance!


----------



## GovtFunded

HR F1 said:


> There's an all blue Aquatimer coming out?  Any link to photos? I've done some searches for it to no avail. Thanks in advance!


My thoughts, and actions, exactly.


----------



## David Woo

AJ Brown said:


> I guess if you really can't decide then just get both!


Eggzactly.
DW


----------



## Robertus

HR F1 said:


> There's an all blue Aquatimer coming out?  Any link to photos? I've done some searches for it to no avail. Thanks in advance!


A scan from SIHH 2011: stands left to the CD2010. It would be perfect as a companion to my CD2010 and I could use for both the wide set of straps bought. Looks smart, anyway. A shift for black day-date discs and maybe a white second hand is essential thoughb-).
Best, Robert


----------



## RichardZ

Robertus said:


> A scan from SIHH 2011: stands left to the CD2010. It would be perfect as a companion to my CD2010 and I could use for both the wide set of straps bought. Looks smart, anyway. A shift for black day-date discs and maybe a white second hand is essential thoughb-).
> Best, Robert
> 
> View attachment 386519


Is that a photo of the new"all blue" aquatimer? It looks black and white on my screen Is it as blue as the current blue/orange aquatimer?


----------



## Robertus

RichardZ said:


> Is that a photo of the new"all blue" aquatimer? It looks black and white on my screen Is it as blue as the current blue/orange aquatimer?


I think it is cca as blue as today's blue. The black one ha s also chagned, no more silver subdials. I like these versions much metter.
BTW you can compare the colors between the blue and the CD, mainly the rubber straps can show the difference. I'm waiting very much to see them in the flesh. The blue will surely come home with me.
Hope this helps. Best, Robert


----------



## HR F1

The blue looks nice! Much darker than the current blue that is offered with the orange markings.


----------



## Robertus

HR F1 said:


> The blue looks nice! Much darker than the current blue that is offered with the orange markings.


Might be, I cannot decide difference from the scans only. Those white calendar discs are awful but they can be easily changed to black ones in any service. Mine will be changed anyway - as that of my CD sooner or later. And the orange small second hand will be changed to a white one too. Perfect companion for everyday use.
Enjoy! Robert


----------



## Colorado45

That is a fantastic watch,_ I am looking at buying one, how long have you had yours and can you tell me anymore about it. I am trying to decide on the Vintage edition or the Aquatimer 2000 meter. How did you decide on this model? It looks very clean and classy._


----------



## Doh2009




----------



## carman63

I don't think I've posted here yet. Picked this one up last month. Just got a SS bracelet for it, but for now I still like the rubber strap.


----------



## sss

Robertus said:


> I think it is cca as blue as today's blue. The black one ha s also chagned, no more silver subdials. I like these versions much metter.
> BTW you can compare the colors between the blue and the CD, mainly the rubber straps can show the difference. I'm waiting very much to see them in the flesh. The blue will surely come home with me.
> Hope this helps. Best, Robert


So the black one with the yellow/black bezel no longer has the two silver subdials? Where did you see or hear about this? Do you have any sense when they would be available for purchase? So the difference between the new black dial version and the Cousteau would be very subtle? Thanks.


----------



## Robertus

sss said:


> So the black one with the yellow/black bezel no longer has the two silver subdials? Where did you see or hear about this? Do you have any sense when they would be available for purchase? So the difference between the new black dial version and the Cousteau would be very subtle? Thanks.


The new version will have black or blue counters, respectively. Original scans came from an IWC forum thread, I do not recall which, WUS, TZ, WL or iwc.com. Scans were made at the 2011 SIHH. Hope this helps. IMHO the AT chronos will gain a lot by these changes, mainly the blue dial one.
Best, Robert


----------



## Dimer

Here is a better picture of the new blue model:










The new IWC models indeed don't have the contrast subdials. Ingenieur, Portuguese and Aquatimer know have the same color subdials.


----------



## sss

Dimer said:


> Here is a better picture of the new blue model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new IWC models indeed don't have the contrast subdials. Ingenieur, Portuguese and Aquatimer know have the same color subdials.


Dimer, are they introducing a blue version of the non-chrono model as well?


----------



## tcla74

Dimer said:


> Here is a better picture of the new blue model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new IWC models indeed don't have the contrast subdials. Ingenieur, Portuguese and Aquatimer know have the same color subdials.


Dimer do you know if any changes are planned for the AT 2000 non chrono models? Will they get the blue dials as well? My next purchase as it stands now will be the AT 2000 white face w/bracelet.


----------



## Dimer

As far as I know, they will only change the chrono's.


----------



## garaventa

Dimer said:


> Here is a better picture of the new blue model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new IWC models indeed don't have the contrast subdials. Ingenieur, Portuguese and Aquatimer know have the same color subdials.


Good Afternoon,

a question to Dimer, please:

Is the strap and the dial and the lunette colored in a very dark blue?

What is the reference number of that nice new aquatimer chrono?

Thanks!!

Frank


----------



## Robertus

garaventa said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> a question to Dimer, please:
> 
> Is the strap and the dial and the lunette colored in a very dark blue?
> 
> What is the reference number of that nice new aquatimer chrono?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Frank


And the reference number of the same all-blue dial version on bracelet? Thx Dimer!


----------



## Dimer

The strap and dial are not as dark as navy blue, but it is not light either.

I don't have the new ref number here. I will look into it


----------



## Robertus

Dimer said:


> The strap and dial are not as dark as navy blue, but it is not light either.
> 
> I don't have the new ref number here. I will look into it


Thank you, waiting for that. BTW does the white calender disc not disturb you in this dark dial? I find it very disturbing, IMHO black discs would fit much better. An example is the Sinn Arktis, or some older Fortis OCC models where black discs accompany the blue dial. I have the brand new Cousteau Edition of this AT 2009 chrono but planning to do the disc shift sooner or later - daytime only the looks of these white windows are strange but at twilight they are disturbing because they can be mixed with the hands (at least with my aging eyes)))). If I can manage to get the (otherwise beautiful) blue dial version too, I'll do the replacement on that watch too. (Possibly waiting the end of warranty time though.)

Have a nice time!
Robert


----------



## sss

Robertus said:


> Thank you, waiting for that. BTW does the white calender disc not disturb you in this dark dial? I find it very disturbing, IMHO black discs would fit much better. An example is the Sinn Arktis, or some older Fortis OCC models where black discs accompany the blue dial. I have the brand new Cousteau Edition of this AT 2009 chrono but planning to do the disc shift sooner or later - daytime only the looks of these white windows are strange but at twilight they are disturbing because they can be mixed with the hands (at least with my aging eyes)))). If I can manage to get the (otherwise beautiful) blue dial version too, I'll do the replacement on that watch too. (Possibly waiting the end of warranty time though.)
> 
> Have a nice time!
> Robert


Looking at the picture again in light of your comment, I agree with you. I can see how it can be mistaken for a hand. It also makes the dial look a little busy.


----------



## Robertus

*Day-date discs*



sss said:


> Looking at the picture again in light of your comment, I agree with you. I can see how it can be mistaken for a hand. It also makes the dial look a little busy.


Thx sss. BTW the nicest possible solution would have been a matching pair of disc (here white on slate-grey, or white on blue in case of the blue dial), with the proper calligraphy, but that is spending extra money by IWC so no-go for that. Look at the last few years' Porsche Design ETA 7750 chronos (see scan), they all have a special pair of discs - PD could spend on this... BTW on the first CAD scan IWC wished to use a special disc (unfortunately in white too) - see other scan. Economics obviously had the red pen... Don't get me wrong I enjoy a lot my Cousteau and surely will get the blue dial version too, but for this amount of money you could well imagine a personalized set of discs too... or at least a black set, with no extra cost at all...


----------



## celter

*Re: Day-date discs*

Here´s my new AT 2000:


----------



## ramirez1970

*Re: Day-date discs*

My new to me AT2000, on rubber.


----------



## Matt Sutton

I just picked one of these Ti's up on a rubber strap. Its a great looking watch. I cannot understand why IWC would discontinue this distinctive looking watch, particularly since they were the pioneer of Ti watches. Any insight on why this occured? I understand the conplaint about not being able to turn the bezel with gloved hands..


----------



## Matrim604

In Maui a couple weeks ago:









On rubber

and









With bracelet


----------



## celter

More pics of my AT 2000 on bracelet and rubber:


----------



## Tukjaer

Just arrived.....


----------



## watchngars




----------



## motek41

when the time came and I've decided to get my 2nd IWC, there were three characteristics I was looking for the in the catalog: 1. classic and clean design 2. a watch for every day use, including work, but cal also be used in more dressy events 3. IWC watch with IWC movements (for the class of prices these watches are priced, I wish an in-house movement)..
well, the choice then was almost straight forward - the AT VC...here some pictures, with its original beach strap or with the alternative IWC brown aligator strap...
enjoy..


----------



## wasteoftime

Always thought the aquatimers looked like timexs. But the pg one is not bad. Especially if u get a good deal on it.


----------



## Frodo

Here is my Aquatimer:


----------



## TeutonicCarFan

That is a great looking AT. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## slashd0t

Here are some pictures of my IWC Aquatimer 3568-07 Orange!


----------



## SergeyR

.








.


----------



## Mooyizz

A superb diving watch where it belongs....Diving off the coast of Fujeira in 12meters of water with my Aquatimer


----------



## Centerfield02

Hi. Someone posted this watch a few months ago and I was wondering if anyone know

- model and number
- still available? 
- what the face diameter is?

I think it's gorgeous but I imagine I'm looking at a true 'vintage' watch. 
Any help appreciated!

thanks, --Mark.


----------



## zambo

Hi Mark

I have responded to your PM about my AT2000 3536-2 which is in this shot with an informative thread from tz-uk.

It isn't quite "vintage" (mid 90's to early 2000's production from memory), but it depends how you define the word.

To me they are a Submariner "killer" both in terms of looks and rarity - though I do still like Subs in saying that.

Hope you find one - it is unlikely you will part with it once you have it on your wrist for a short time.

It has some nice features for the enthusiast - for example a push down to turn bezel, a removable bezel for cleaning sand, etc that may get into the area between bezel and watch case and the ability for the wearer to adjust, remove and/or clean the bracelet themselves with simple IWC tools usually supplied (or toothpicks if you prefer).

And this is on a bracelet that is one of the finest designs probably ever made (and it costs accordingly, so get one with a bracelet first up and get the velcro or rubber strap option as an add on later, if desired).

Cheers

Richard



Centerfield02 said:


> Hi. Someone posted this watch a few months ago and I was wondering if anyone know
> 
> - model and number
> - still available?
> - what the face diameter is?
> 
> I think it's gorgeous but I imagine I'm looking at a true 'vintage' watch.
> Any help appreciated!
> 
> thanks, --Mark.


----------



## Beorn

Cinq said:


> Just a bunch of my pictures:
> 
> My Split Minute and the Calypso from a good friend of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


Hi there,

I've the same Orange Cousteau Diver. Wearing it now after it's service and done many, many dives with it (up to 50m+). Chrono function works as well underwater.. I think I seem to read that with some of the watches, those push buttons are locked from being used underwater (could be wrong though). Kinda like the unidirectional wheel being kept internal to the bezel though it does make turning it with gloves a bit of a challenge at times.

Will post some pics of it later.


----------



## mikej77

Finally purchased my first nice watch and couldn't be happier. Purchased from an AD based on recommendations by forum members. Here are a couple of quick shots. I will post some better photos when I get a chance.


----------



## SergeyR

.








.


----------



## milanzmaj

my at and tg


----------



## mb75

here are some


----------



## MHe225

mb75 said:


> View attachment 521625


Wow, mb75, I have never seen that many AT's (or IWC's for that matter) in one shot. 
You're a serious collector, it seems. with the AT your favorite IWC? 
By the way, the AT on the right in this picture is my all time favorite AT.

RonB

PS - welcome on board


----------



## Dimer

MHe225 said:


> Wow, mb75, I have never seen that many AT's (or IWC's for that matter) in one shot.
> You're a serious collector, it seems. with the AT your favorite IWC?
> By the way, the AT on the right in this picture is my all time favorite AT.
> 
> RonB
> 
> PS - welcome on board


For me too, that AT is beautiful!


----------



## mb75

Thanks all for your compliments. I collect IWC for over 15 years. In those times vintage pieces were easer to obtain. 

Yes the 812 is my most favorite!


----------



## Klaus Kinski

Doh2009 said:


> View attachment 404234


Hi. My first post here 
Getting my black/yellow AT soon (edit: ref. 3568-02). Where can i buy those strap adaptors? I want to be able to use custom straps..

Thanks!


----------



## milanzmaj

Art


----------



## TK-421

really nice pics SergeyR. what type of camera did you use? they look like ad shots from a magazine.


----------



## SergeyR

Hey , I shoot with canon 1ds mk3 , pic in water was taken with some cheap underwater camera and you can see it.


----------



## Jim123

Just joined the Aquatimer club with the blue version on rubber. The lume is amazing. Think im going to have to keep a look out for the bracelet to make full use of the quick change system.


----------



## vin7age

*one month with my aquatimer 3568...*

my first IWC. feels perfect and really love it's design. here is some photos taken at different times.


----------



## Minutemannen

The AT with a new custom strap from Rich at Toshistraps


----------



## Doppler

Minutemannen said:


> The AT with a new custom strap from Rich at Toshistraps


That looks great. Really nice vintage style to it. What strap type/colour is that?


----------



## bottom of the ninth




----------



## Minutemannen

Doppler said:


> That looks great. Really nice vintage style to it. What strap type/colour is that?


Thanks. It's the Storm Grey, and this is the softest leather strap I have ever worn.

Toshi Straps! Handmade leather watch straps - storm grey leather straps


----------



## gasik

new today


----------



## Doppler

gasik said:


> new today


Beautiful! Wear it in health.


----------



## gasik

thanks


----------



## hwwong

God bless this thread is awesome! Convinced me that my next purchase will be an IWC AT. For sure.


----------



## Doppler

Here's mine, and a link to more photos I previously posted at https://www.watchuseek.com/f350/new...tos-first-impressions-mini-review-640418.html


----------



## gasik




----------



## Doppler

Beautiful macro shot, thanks.


----------



## gasik




----------



## krisstoffer




----------



## krisstoffer

*Re: one month with my aquatimer 3568...*

2x post sry


----------



## starter

*Re: one month with my aquatimer 3568...*


----------



## Keaman

*Re: one month with my aquatimer 3568...*

My Aquatimer..


----------



## en1808

*Re: one month with my aquatimer 3568...*

My Aquatimer..


----------



## Fomenko

*Re: one month with my aquatimer 3568...*

My AT 2000:


----------



## csm

*Re: one month with my aquatimer 3568...*

my new old one 3536 in tinatinum.... I already have a Galapagos, an also an IWC Portughes 7 days, this is the "new old one" on my collection, got it yesterday. Mint condition, case, bezel and bracelet are perfects, the only problem is a scratch on the saphire. Do you guys have an idea of where can I buy a new saphire for an






affordable price, and also where can I buy a rubber strap for this one?
best regards,
cesar


----------



## csm

*Re: one month with my aquatimer 3568...*

a picture of the galapagos:

View attachment 753807


----------



## bydandie

Here's my 3548 on my recent trip to Menorca!


----------



## Grahamsjz

A couple of weeks late but.......










Now to purchase the bracelet


----------



## Robertus

Don't forget to go for the double pusher clasp version! I own both clasps and no real competition between them.
Enjoy!
Robert


----------



## csm

the new member of the family already have a galapagos, and a 3536 titanum as you guys can see the photos that i've already posted... just got it last weekend. awesmoe watch, this is the one with the piece of wood from calypso in the back I was looking for one like that in a reasanable price for a long time and now here it is.....


----------



## csm

and the back of the watch...


----------



## RAPFOA1




----------



## iron_symphony

I think so too!



Dimer said:


> In my opinion, one of the most beautiful IWC sportswatches in the current collection.


----------



## iron_symphony

This to me, is the most beautifully done Vintage AT I've seen! I've been hunting for one for some time now. Absolutely beautiful!



Minutemannen said:


> The AT with a new custom strap from Rich at Toshistraps


----------



## iron_symphony

Recently joined the IWC aquatimer club... Absolute beauty.



Sorry the watch is upside down, was handing something when my girlfriend took a snap of it. Only realized she had done so when I was looking through the photos when the day was done.


----------



## nudie

My Aquatimer in bracelet!


----------



## Hoppyjr

Vintage Collection Aquatimer - model 3231-01


----------



## n010h

<3


----------



## ppgrig

Hi there! this is my first post on this forum. And my first "serious" watch I acquired a year ago --> AT2000!
Here are a couple of shots, hope you guys like it.
(some were intended for a contest on the official forum, some time ago)
Cheers from Switzerland!

Guillaume


----------



## coincollector

3536 titanium AQUATIMER and some fishing reels I don't use enough. I got it 8-10 years ago, and didn't really love the watch when i bought it but the price was right and i wanted something more subtle than my Panerai pam 118. It has worked perfect since day one without any service. The lume on it is pretty weak since almost all the tritium has burned off/out. I only wish I bought a white faced one also when they could be had for much less than they can today.


----------



## PSV

Dimer said:


> IWC might be famous for it's watches that are worn in cockpits and on boats, but IWC's dive watches are just as breathtaking as the rest of the collection. Here you can show off your IWC dive watch!


----------



## Cinq

Aquatimer Split Minute:





































Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## krisstoffer




----------



## ppgrig

congrats on that picture! amazing!


----------



## krisstoffer

ppgrig said:


> congrats on that picture! amazing!


Vielen dank!!


----------



## powerband

Just got this in on a great trade with a wonderful member.


----------



## powerband

Another pic. This watch feels like it's _the missing piece_ to a time-traveling machine from the future.


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## krisstoffer




----------



## Hoppyjr

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Legmaker72

Can someone tell me what model reference number this one is? It looks like the new ones don't have the contrasting subdials. 
Can you only pick one of these up second hand now?

QUOTE=Watcheroo;3652133]




















































[/QUOTE]


----------



## rooneb

hello owned for over 2 years still no problems


----------



## pdx7

Wow the black looks almost as good as the white dial!


----------



## billyp7718

My new acquisition


----------



## krisstoffer




----------



## demondave

My VC Aquatimer making friends with my new Sinn beater watch


----------



## Beer O'Clock

Some amazing pieces in this thread. Simply stunning.


----------



## n010h

Great looks! Looks like a nice combination with the Sinn.


----------



## H Kate

Kind regards,

H Kate.


----------



## walter wharton

Dear Richard,

I just wanted to say I agree with you as regards the 3536 Aquatimer be it the steel or Titanium model both are classic divers watches

do you know anything about getting the history of a I.W.C. watch if it is more than 10 years old.

Kind regards

Walter Wharton


----------



## rightrower

My IWC aquatimer 2000 says hi with velcro strap! b-)









It changes to sand condura strap! :-!








My most versatile IWC AT2000. Love it!


----------



## dnathaniel




----------



## Zambi

My new AT. Really happy with the choice!


----------



## kjse7en

Just arrived: My new 354807!!

















Cheers
KJ


----------



## Cinq

Getting creative with the Split Minute on a water covered lantern:









Kind regards,
Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Oh no, the crocodile got my Split Minute!









At least he has great taste!

Have a fun weekend!

Cinq


----------



## Zambi

Far from the sea but in good condition on Royal Enfield trip through the Great Himalayas.


----------



## merv1n

Great pics on this thread. I need a robust everyday sports/casual watch and am now thinking Aquatimer. I've seen a chrono with black/yellow bezel and sub dials that are either silver or white. Does anyone know what colour the sub dials are on this model? The hour hand is white and I'm concerned that it will be less legible as it moves over the sub dials. Feedback from an owner of this colour combo would be appreciated.


----------



## porschefan

Man, these pics makes me Jones for another IWC.


----------



## jdmsh

Here's my contribution (sorry for bad pic):


----------



## csm

My litle contribution.... Already had the cousteau, and the 3536, and got the 3719 last week... Nice family!

Regards


----------



## Cinq

Thank you for this nice lineup! I thought the 3719 would be bigger than the 3536 but clearly I was wrong.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## csm

nop... both are 42mm and the cousteau 44mm. the 3719 is the one that sits better on my 6.81"wrists.....

regards


----------



## billyp7718

cesar scarambone said:


> My litle contribution.... Already had the cousteau, and the 3536, and got the 3719 last week... Nice family!
> 
> Regards


Great collection!!!! The 3719 quickly became my favorite watch in my rotation. Amazing how much larger the Cousteau looks next to it.


----------



## Robertus

billyp7718 said:


> Great collection!!!! The 3719 quickly became my favorite watch in my rotation. Amazing how much larger the Cousteau looks next to it.


Agreed. The dial color of the Cousteau is first class, however it is a monster! The 2 mm difference is unbelievable! The 3719 is not small either: I've tried it on and refused to buy for my (hairy) 6.75" wrist... interestingly the larger 3767 has a better fit on my wrist, because of the steep lugs and the lugs coming directly from the case - unlike that of the 3719. See attachment - sorry for the bad quality photo.
I love the clean dial though.
Nice collection, congrats!


----------



## unkaleong

Oh Dear...now that's a tiny picture. LOL! Still new to the forum and getting the hang of posting pictures in it. This will have to do for the time being, I'm afraid.


----------



## rockmastermike

2nd owner of this Aquatimer Galapagos- first owner had it for 2 years and actually wore it and enjoyed it...not treated with kid gloves and looks as if it just walked out of the AD


----------



## csm

I like a lot the galapagos... Used to have one, but sold it few months ago...

Regards


----------



## rockmastermike

cesar scarambone said:


> I like a lot the galapagos... Used to have one, but sold it few months ago...
> 
> Regards


Thank you, cesar -it's a fantastic piece as you know


----------



## barnold

Rockmastermike that galapagos is my dream watch!!! Ugh one day I'll own one.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## csm

Today...










Regards


----------



## MAJJ

Hi, 
A couple of pics of my titanium *IWC GST Aquatimer* reference number *3536-01*, which served with me well in scout/recon/sniper units alongside my titanium *Omega Seamaster Professional *150th Anniversary LE reference number *2232.30*. These two watches never failed me; they both went through the watch's hell and survived; Omega still wears some "battle scars", but GST Aquatimer was completely overhauled and serviced by IWC. IWC's service did question me quite lengthy, what the hell have I done with the watch as my GST Aquatimer had a lot of scratches (particularly bracelet) and there were also some dings on the case and so on... I still do have IWC's paperwork & documents of my watch's "battle scars" and the lengthy list of issues IWC's service took care of. After having been serviced, my IWC GST Aquatimer looked completely new - top notch & excellent service IWC! :-!

GST Aquatimer runs still perfectly and keeps better than chronometer accuracy, definite keeper for me like Omega SMP. Along with Omega SMP, IWC GST Aquatimer is one a of toughest watches out there. The only auto watches that survived rough handling with me were first Omega SMP & later on IWC GST Aquatimer; others just broke down including Rolexes...I have a very high respect for both IWC and Omega watches and particularly for IWC GST Aquatimer and Omega SMP for very obvious reasons. Sorry about long story. BTW if the last action pic (Wrist shot of IWC GST Aquatimer while shooting AR-18) is unsuitable for this thread, let me know, I'll delete it.


----------



## Robertus

Nice watch, mate! What's your wrist size? Mine is 6.75" and tried the same model several times but always found that it's too large (too long) for my wrist, while the 3767(06) fits better. All in all I always long for this 3719...
Best!
Robert


----------



## MAJJ

Hi Robert,

My wrist size is about 7.5" (both hands) and when I train a bit more it's about 7.8" - 7.9", even 8.0" (again both hands); in the pic it's 7.8". I wear my watches in both hands, normally on the left wrist, but sometimes on the right as in the pic (btw it was purely accidental that the watch can be seen in the pic, but it does point out that IWC GST Aquatimer is no safety queen). Watches from 42mm - 50mm diameter are quite suitable for me, smaller ones simply don't fit well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## leicashot

Talk about a classy diver


----------



## csm

Robertus said:


> Nice watch, mate! What's your wrist size? Mine is 6.75" and tried the same model several times but always found that it's too large (too long) for my wrist, while the 3767(06) fits better. All in all I always long for this 3719...
> Best!
> Robert


Mine is 6,80" the 3719 in bracelet sits better than the 3536, i believe that because of the lugs of than even that both has the same size...i dont know why exactly. But the 3536 also fits well not too big. I have both of them.

Regards
Regards


----------



## leicashot




----------



## csm

Near the sea...










Regards


----------



## Shounen




----------



## indeep

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## a-tabby

Just got this beauty!


----------



## Robertus

a-tabby said:


> Just got this beauty!


Congrats, use it in good health! If I may ask what is the lume color of the 0-15 minutes of the turning bezel, yellow or green? (According to my knowledge it is yellow but it looks like green here.)


----------



## a-tabby

Thanks, on my blue chrono version the 15 min area is green. I think the yellow is on the black/yellow chrono version.


----------



## a-tabby

Thanks, the lume is green, I think the yellow lume may be on the yellow/black version.


----------



## JerylTan

Giving this some sun today


----------



## amygdala

Hi guys! Just signing up with this piece


----------



## Boaters

And What a Beauty ... Big congrats And Welcome to The Club!


----------



## Spudmudd

Just received this aquatimer today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm

I adore that aquatimer vintage colecti


Cesar


----------



## ericfeuer

Just got my first IWC and couldn't be happier...bracelet also will be here tomorrow or Friday


----------



## Robertus

*Mine says hello*

Congrats! Wear this beauty in good health! Mine says hello... (Mine underwent some small personalizations and feels herself this way fine.)


----------



## BLing

*Re: Mine says hello*

Hello..
Would like to share pics of my aquatimer..


----------



## Nono01

*Re: Mine says hello*


----------



## BLing

*Re: Mine says hello*

other shots taken by camera-phone..


----------



## 1joshjaim

my aqua timer----orange fanta


----------



## Tomyz

Would like to share my baby with you.


----------



## Grahamsjz

Tomyz said:


> Would like to share my baby with you.


Congratulations, I think you are the first to post this one.

Excellent.


----------



## Staba-san

Yup!

You don't see a whole lot of these...... yet


----------



## Nono01

Gasket test before a dive


----------



## David Max

Nice case back! is the wood material come from the ship?


----------



## amygdala

Sharing this for today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinic

Still loving the Aquatimer and the mesh bracelet really makes the watch stand out.


----------



## Possu

New watch and already time to service:


----------



## Georgeck

sinic said:


> Still loving the Aquatimer and the mesh bracelet really makes the watch stand out.


Did you make the mesh bracelet by modifying the velcro strap? Looks great!


----------



## sinic

Georgeck said:


> Did you make the mesh bracelet by modifying the velcro strap? Looks great!


Yes ... I bought the velco strap just for the end links. Threw the velco in the trash (where it belongs  ) and attached the mesh. I love the look and feel. Makes the watch really meaty


----------



## Horologyx

Perhaps the last piece of NOS in Iceland. Been missing the lume ever since I sold my AT2000 and this deal came along. Hopefully this 376701 can bump this thread. Let's keep it alive!


----------



## andrewfear

New owner of Galapagos Chronograph.


----------



## Horologyx

Nice!


----------



## andrewfear

Another shot.


----------



## Luis6

Hi, new to this thread. Just went through the whole series of fantastic photos. Have not seen a same one with mine: blue dial Tribute to Calypso.


----------



## slashd0t

New to me Galapagos ...


----------



## Moker

3 weeks in my possession now |>b-)|>










Cheers,
Ronald


----------



## Possu

Spent a week in Tenerife in January. I was really happy with my Aquatimer, a near perfect watch for my kind of wear. If only there was micro-adjustment in the bracelet...


----------



## Luis6

A picture taken while on vacation in New Zealand last week. It's such a versatile holiday watch, great for timing journeys, tracking things and keeping schedule.


----------



## DSky

New to the family two weeks ago for my birthday - thanks to DavidSW for the easy transaction. 

The bronze started to show patina almost immediately after wear. Pretty awesome and can't wait to see how it turns out after a few months.


----------



## ciaca

Here is mine nearby my beautiful Sicilian sea 










Regards


----------



## Albertur

*This may not be named Aquatimer, but I still think it qualifies*


----------



## csm

This watch is amazing! 


Cesar


----------



## amygdala

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chenzhu_an

Here is mine  Just received it yesterday.


----------



## dirtvictim

Recent find. Really love the design and the titanium. The yellow is ok but I think the ti model should have had stealth lume accents. It will do for now but one day I may swap internals from a steel version.


----------



## csm

I adore this model dont change it pleae! It matches perfectly!

Regards


Cesar


----------



## HugoDrax

My First


----------



## csm

Nice cousteau brother!!! I used to have the one with the wood in the back but sold it few months ago.... And bought a 3719-01 that is smaller is 42mm. 


Cesar


----------



## zephyrus17

Just got it back from the service, and in the car waiting to pick up the missus! I just love the funkiness of the yellow minute hand and highlights on the bezel.


----------



## thewallin

Tried this beast today, seriously considering buying it... I know it's big but I think I sort of pull it of due to tool nature of the design.


----------



## McCarthy

thewallin said:


> Tried this beast today, seriously considering buying it... I know it's big but I think I sort of pull it of due to tool nature of the design.


That looks awesome! Looks great on your arm.


----------



## nweash

Got my first IWC today. Finally got it to the top of my want list. Really wish I hadn't waited so long, but it was worth the wait.



















Lume is the coolest Ive ever seen in person, and that dial texture with the domed crystal. Whoa


----------



## MichaelSG

thewallin said:


> Tried this beast today, seriously considering buying it... I know it's big but I think I sort of pull it of due to tool nature of the design.
> 
> View attachment 4987145
> 
> View attachment 4987193


I own this piece and it's extremely comfortable, very accurate and somewhat versatile for work or pleasure. Don't worry about the size, it looks good.


----------



## GoonerStrike

First IWC, love it!


----------



## PricoMigdala

VT AT. We parted ways about a month ago, to finance a new purchase.


----------



## csm

I adore this aquatimer vintage collection! Congrats 


Cesar


----------



## bluefoam

Treated myself to a wee Christmas pressie... Thank you BluefoamClaus


----------



## krisstoffer




----------



## MrNurse

MichaelSG said:


> I own this piece and it's extremely comfortable, very accurate and somewhat versatile for work or pleasure. Don't worry about the size, it looks good.





GoonerStrike said:


> First IWC, love it!
> View attachment 5830226


Beautiful Aquatimers! I've been browsing all the pics here and this is the watch that will push me to get my first IWC. How is the durability of the bezel? Does it scratch easily?


----------



## watchlover105

awesome gotta love the white and black dial aquatimers!!!


----------



## WhatTheDeuce

Sent from half way through the Kessel Run using Tapatalk


----------



## ianc666

First IWC for me after a string of other brands. This is a watch I've been hankering after for at least 3 years now but never had the free cash when one came up. Got to say, I love it so far. The quality is amazing, the bezel action and fit in particular surpasses that of a number of more expensive watches that I have tried. So legible too, and I love the way that the lugs are so tight to the head, and point down, that the watch wears a lot smaller than you'd imagine, even with a white dial (one of the things I love about Breitlings is a similar lug design).


----------



## Brett.Lenoble

View attachment 7425946


----------



## jgmini

Hi everyone, been lurking here for awhile and I thought it's time to share my Aquatimer "Cousteau Divers" 3548-06. Tags still not removed!
View attachment 7476978


----------



## Brett.Lenoble

Some snorkeling at Lanikai Beach, Oahu, HI today. Snapped some pics with the GoPro. Visibility wasn't great today.


----------



## timeguy123

IWC Aquatimer has one of the best lume....


----------



## nweash

timeguy123 said:


> IWC Aquatimer has one of the best lume....


Agreed.


----------



## voxen




----------



## voxen

And on rubber...


----------



## gilyja

Just bought my graduation present. Its used but I love it!


----------



## porky

My new to me AT 3548


----------



## Kojack

Time to bring this thread into 2016.....Pleasure to join the Aquatimer fan club.


----------



## sinic

I've had it for a few years now and it still makes me smile every time I put it on ...


----------



## TAKtripleT

Aquatimer on HC carpet


----------



## plimsollmark

Hi folks, can anyone here say whether the newer aquatimers have removable spring bars so an aftermarket strap/bracelet can be used? Am seeing conflicting information online. I have the Ref 376805 chrono Cousteau on a rubber and am keen to get it on a bracelet. For obvious reasons don't want to spend the bomb on the proprietary IWC steel bracelet ! (Over a 1000 $ if I am correct).


----------



## Robertus

Springbar is not removable. Regards.



plimsollmark said:


> Hi folks, can anyone here say whether the newer aquatimers have removable spring bars so an aftermarket strap/bracelet can be used? Am seeing conflicting information online. I have the Ref 376805 chrono Cousteau on a rubber and am keen to get it on a bracelet. For obvious reasons don't want to spend the bomb on the proprietary IWC steel bracelet ! (Over a 1000 $ if I am correct).


----------



## TK-421

i have tried so many underwater photos and none of them take. nice shot.



Brett.Lenoble said:


> View attachment 7510490
> 
> Some snorkeling at Lanikai Beach, Oahu, HI today. Snapped some pics with the GoPro. Visibility wasn't great today.


----------



## TK-421

that is the strangest wrist shot photo i've seen. did you take it of a stranger?



Possu said:


> Spent a week in Tenerife in January. I was really happy with my Aquatimer, a near perfect watch for my kind of wear. If only there was micro-adjustment in the bracelet...


----------



## Gunnar_917

Hiking in the Scottish Highlands


----------



## GregBe

Just in today









Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## 2mWingspan




----------



## dinexus

Kojack said:


> Time to bring this thread into 2016.....Pleasure to join the Aquatimer fan club.


Ahh, that's the one I'm after, except I'll probably try to pick up a bracelet for it as well. Hoping to join the club by summer's end. Great shots!


----------



## Noah Gauthier

My favorite diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_25

just love the yellow


----------



## Noah Gauthier

Have the integrated bracelet en route via international mail. Hope it comes soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k7lro

I have a few watches and every time I pull one out, I fall in love all over again. It's particularly easy with this one:


----------



## Noah Gauthier

Love the bracelet on this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluefoam

Living the dream


----------



## dariomac

where do you buy the integrated bracelet , i want one with no luck in my country


----------



## dariomac

where do you buy the integrated bracelet , i want one with no luck in my country ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Noah Gauthier

dariomac said:


> where do you buy the integrated bracelet , i want one with no luck in my country ..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]

I bought it off a fellow member from Germany. They're hard to find unfortunately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

Just landed. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TK-421

im also looking for quick release bands as well, nothing after market available?


----------



## dinexus

TK-421 said:


> im also looking for quick release bands as well, nothing after market available?


To this end, I'm more interested in 'hacking' these fixed bars - has anyone found out how to remove and replace them with standard bars or is this a fool's errand?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukaspl21

What a fantastic watch b-)


----------



## Gunnar_917

New one, just because (althought I really need to clean the crap off it):


----------



## dinexus

One Cousteau deserves another. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benaja

here is mine


----------



## 2mWingspan




----------



## Charrigan




----------



## flintsghost

This is my Titanium Aquatimer with IWC factory Velcro strap. I have the bracelet but prefer the strap.


----------



## GuitarAddict




----------



## SodiumMonkey

Just looked through this entire year and experienced about 7 years worth of changing desires haha. I now am utterly confused and have no idea which Aquatimer I want!


----------



## bluedialer

Man this watch dresses down well, or does it dress ME up?


----------



## SodiumMonkey

bluedialer said:


> Man this watch dresses down well, or does it dress ME up?
> View attachment 11464770


I think that's the AT that I want to get. I already have two blue dialed IWC watches though so I'm a little torn. I have another black dialed diver that I love so that black is out despite that I really love the green accents on the black model. I haven't been able to see the white/silver dial in person though. If it was actually white then I think I could pull the trigger without seeing it in person. The fact that it is silver though makes me want to see it in the metal first.

I have seen the blue in the metal and it is stunning. I'm just feeling a little crazy at having 3 blue dialed IWCs! I'm considering selling my Mark XVIII Petite Prince and getting this blue AT... but I do love the Mark as well. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## bluedialer

SodiumMonkey, I get where you're coming from. Despite my forum handle, out of my favorite 9 watches only two are blue.
I just recently got this watch and I can't remember being happier with another dive watch, and I always choose blue dive watches. It is one of the very best blue sunrays I've seen. Case is robust but moderately sized and sits on the wrist superbly. I love the bracelet, but that would need to be purchased separately from the watch itself.

Always good to see in the metal before pulling the trigger. The silver is really nice too and is not a really silvery silver. The black hands and indices are a very nice interesting touch.

Also I'm guessing the Aquatimer line will be due for an update in a year or two. It should have an in-house movement, though who knows if that will be better than the current movement or if it will make the case bigger. The recent change in IWC and Richemont leadership could push that back further though.


----------



## dinexus

bluedialer said:


> I just recently got this watch and I can't remember being happier with another dive watch, and I always choose blue dive watches. It is one of the very best blue sunrays I've seen. Case is robust but moderately sized and sits on the wrist superbly. I love the bracelet, but that would need to be purchased separately from the watch itself.


I feel ya - my favorite blue dial I've ever worn. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SodiumMonkey

Thanks for the reply, bluedialer. I actually have tried that watch on at a local AD. They had both the black and blue dial AT in the automatic and chronograph versions. Both were beautiful. They didn't have the silver though. I'm waiting to see one in person before deciding. The blue is really gorgeous.


----------



## TallWatch

Hi Forum, here is my Aquatimer 3231 vintage , on a new strap from the Miramar collection. It is greyish green-light green, fabric ( cordura or nylon?) and 22 mm wide. The buckle is also 22 mm wide and brushed or blasted. Strap length 7,5cm + 11cm so quite small but with the buckle just large enough to fit my 18,5cm wrist. The rubber strap is much longer but to me not as comfortable when not swimming.
I think this is a great match in colour and fit ! Must wear in though because new it is quite rigid.
























Thanks !


----------



## PricoMigdala

Looks good on that strap. I have mine on a tropic strap from watchgecko, which is 10 times softer than the OEM one.


----------



## TallWatch

Thanks, i ll remember that name for the next replacement strap !



PricoMigdala said:


> Looks good on that strap. I have mine on a tropic strap from watchgecko, which is 10 times softer than the OEM one.


----------



## Robertus

My newly aquired beautiful AT Chrono - now on Velcro, usually on the steel bracelet. Very comfy and has all the features needed.


----------



## Horologyx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeDiep

Oooh - where are you in? Jeju?


----------



## Horologyx

LeDiep said:


> Oooh - where are you in? Jeju?


Boracay! LOL!

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84

here's mine, thinking of flipping it for the cousteau diver instead. hmm anyone wants a trade?


----------



## bluedialer

I recently changed my phone's lock screen background image to this. The close-up of this dial has been such a cool and satisfying thing to see every time I pick up and look down at my phone.


----------



## Biggles3

Got it in a trade and planned to sell but it's growing on me.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

Peek a boo


----------



## Rich-L

Great piece, I would have a tough time selling mine!!!



Biggles3 said:


> Got it in a trade and planned to sell but it's growing on me.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich-L

Keep forgetting that I acquired the velcro for my ATs.... Now to find it, always easy to mount it!!!


----------



## Biggles3

Rich-L said:


> Great piece, I would have a tough time selling mine!!!


Took me a while but just put an ad on, found a grail piece so needs must :-(

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Noah Gauthier

I love this bad boy


----------



## Noah Gauthier

I love the yellow/blue ... so slick



Gunnar_917 said:


> Peek a boo
> View attachment 12153986


----------



## bluedialer

Right on time, the flight was 5 hours 15 min just like they said before take off!  
Sorry for the blur, bumps on the runway ride.


----------



## TallWatch

Noah Gauthier said:


> I love this bad boy


 what a great classic diving watch, also suitable fro regular duty i think ?


----------



## MarcoLR

amazing thread for a really nice wtch!


----------



## Siebeck

PROBUS SCAFUSIA by Sebastian, auf Flickr


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IPA




----------



## lumino92

Biggles3 said:


> Got it in a trade and planned to sell but it's growing on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Wow, I had no idea the lume was like that. Stunning.


----------



## djc320

Love the Aquatimer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

On an Haveston NATO - touch too thick for my comfort, but it looks amazing...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitar98

Do all of these use an ETA movement or are there any in-house movement aquatimers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## velorider

Here's mine


----------



## jhl1963

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sblackwell15

Love mine!


----------



## chenzhu_an

Still my most favorite one...


----------



## richn

Very pretty! These wear so well too, very comfy!


----------



## 2mWingspan

Still my one and only IWC...


----------



## 2mWingspan

apologies for double post...don't quite know how that happened
View attachment 13162327

Still my one and only IWC...


----------



## oso2276

Need to get a metal bracelet for this one









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276

mitar98 said:


> Do all of these use an ETA movement or are there any in-house movement aquatimers?


The IW3410-01 uses the 82110 movement. So nice that it doesn't even exist 

https://www.iwc.com/forum/en/discussion/71247/

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J969

One of you now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Anjunafan

Anyone have good sources for a rubber strap before I try an AD? 
I want to try a new look before I decide on selling it.


----------



## Anjunafan

Pic from a few days ago too


----------



## gaoxing84

Just snag 2 of them recently. Love the dual crown (compressor styled)

IWC Ref 3548 Steel Diver 1000m









IWC Ref 3538 Titanium Diver 2000m (Used to have a rubber version but sold and end up with a bracelet variant)


----------



## lovedeep

Here's another bumblebee


----------



## bluedialer

Oh, that grained finishing, domed crystal clarity, and deep dished dial...


----------



## GuitarAddict




----------



## McCarthy

This thread needs more photos (and Aquatimer owners)!


----------



## afennell

I'm partial to the internal bezel.


----------



## chenzhu_an

3 years as a daily wearer, still looks so good. My fav.


----------



## armandob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiant

Love my recent IWC addition to my collection. Very masculine and robust. Dial is awesome. Really not that big on the wrist as the picture indicates.


----------



## bluedialer

Nice to see the current line getting some admiration.
Is 2019 the year for the next redesign and the in-house caliber?


----------



## NM-1

Galapagos with new IWC strap. Transforms the watch imo...


----------



## lostboys

My aquatimers..









Sent from my NEO-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## lfarcos

lostboys said:


> My aquatimers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my NEO-L29 using Tapatalk


Very nice!! Congrats


----------



## lostboys

lfarcos said:


> Very nice!! Congrats


Thank you buddy


----------



## brendanlcm

GuitarAddict said:


>


hi, how can u mount the strap?


----------



## mjstew

NM-1 said:


> Galapagos with new IWC strap. Transforms the watch imo...
> 
> View attachment 13692943


Please tell me where I can get this strap?


----------



## NM-1

mjstew said:


> Please tell me where I can get this strap?


Any IWC AD can order it. It's for the IWC Aquatimer Automatic 2000 Ref IWC IW358001. The buckle for the standard Galapagos will fit it.


----------



## bluefoam

I tried to fit a 2000 strap on my Chronograph in the Dubai Mall boutique and I would not fit. size seemed correct, but the advisor there couldn't get it to work.


----------



## lostboys

lfarcos said:


> Very nice!! Congrats


thanks Ifarcos!


----------



## Moonshine Runner

View attachment 13961623


----------



## jodanjo

GuitarAddict said:


>


wow the yellow actually looks really good..havent seen it in person


----------



## lostboys

Moonshine Runner said:


> View attachment 13961593
> 
> 
> View attachment 13961599
> 
> 
> View attachment 13961613
> 
> 
> View attachment 13961623
> 
> 
> View attachment 13961629


I always liked the steel version, it look so nice with the contrasting polish and brush finishing (the bracelet always reminded me of my Nautilus )

Sent from my NEO-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshine Runner

&#8230; since today also on Velcro strap ...


----------



## mrbrightside695




----------



## soubido

Took this picture a while back if you guys don't mind haha


----------



## walt2810

Crystal Cove on a lazy Sunday with the family:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshine Runner




----------



## peterki

Finally got Charles Darwin  Still speechless, the watch is simpky stunner!


----------



## peterki

Finally got Charles Darwin  Still speechless, the watch is simply stunner!


----------



## walt2810

The Darwin looks great , enjoy that beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki

walt2810 said:


> The Darwin looks great , enjoy that beauty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man!


----------



## TheGiant

The New Laureus Chrono in an accordion strap. Awesome watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1

TheGiant said:


> View attachment 14146159
> 
> 
> The New Laureus Chrono in an accordion strap. Awesome watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet. I have the same strap on my Galapagos. Love it.


----------



## walt2810

TheGiant
The New Laureus Chrono in an accordion strap. Awesome watch
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE said:


> That is bad -arse. Loving it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruismesquita

That is a beautiful watch


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## peterki




----------



## ruismesquita

Very nice watch


----------



## peterki

on a new Crown and Buckle chevron strap


----------



## walt2810

Wow. That looks stunning 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruismesquita

it will be one of my next purchase


----------



## Moonshine Runner

In the true sense no Aquatimer, but its predecessor: The great _Porsche Design by IWC Ocean 2000_


----------



## peterki

Moonshine Runner said:


> In the true sense no Aquatimer, but its predecessor: The great _Porsche Design by IWC Ocean 2000_


Great photos and a great watch!


----------



## peterki

Some more:


----------



## sam575

Too many pages to flick through, my eyes are going bonkers!

Is there any love for the Aquatimer Galapagos 376705 (series 1)?


----------



## baraj1466

I have to agree with you. Had such a good weight on your wrist. I regret selling mine. I will have to add it back to the collection soon.


----------



## baraj1466

i have to agree with you. They do grow on you. Had the gold version. You should seriously consider. The weight is amazing.


----------



## baraj1466

That is a great watch. An IWC fan but first time I have seen one. Unique


----------



## iggy-th

Here's my 3rd IWC

finally I get a chance to own Aquatimer Chronograph (Y2014)
Have to say the AQ series is under-rated, as well as Ingeniuer.

*Size Comparison to 5002*


*on my 7" wrist.*


----------



## crashpad

Recently acquired my first IWC and must say it's a stunning watch. Love the multi shade lume. Aquatimer Chronograph Cousteau 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walt2810

Looking spectacular, love the lume of the Aquatimers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki




----------



## peterki




----------



## Inkahalo

First Aquatimer, amazing!!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slashd0t

My La Cumbre near the lava fields in Maui.. What a great beach watch!


----------



## Ptern

Although not an Aquatimer but it is a Porsche Design by IWC diver. Just got this a couple of days ago and I am very happy with it.


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## peterki




----------



## walt2810

omeglycine said:


>


I need to get the SS band for my ref3568, gives it another look. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki




----------



## macadoshis00

Looking to purchase the latest Aquatimer chronograph bronze version. Saw they were released in 2014...anyone think they're gonna release an updated line at SIHH this year? Would suck to buy it now and a few months later have new version out.


----------



## peterki




----------



## Ptern

Just got back my Aquatimer from Superior after much needed service and it looks and feels brand new. Now it's time to send in the Ocean 2000 for a full service.

Cheers,
Pat


----------



## peterki




----------



## peterki




----------



## peterki




----------



## peterki




----------



## swissra

peterki said:


>


Nice shots!


----------



## jagwap

There are some very tempting pictures of the Darwin. They seem reasonably new, as the bronze has not darkened much, and look great.

One of the appealing things about the bronze is that I suspect it just looks better and better as it ages, and the odd scratch and ding will add to the charm, rather than make it look in need of a polish.

Talking of which, I imagine a polish by anyone other than IWC would look terrible.


----------



## peterki

jagwap said:


> There are some very tempting pictures of the Darwin. They seem reasonably new, as the bronze has not darkened much, and look great.
> 
> One of the appealing things about the bronze is that I suspect it just looks better and better as it ages, and the odd scratch and ding will add to the charm, rather than make it look in need of a polish.
> 
> Talking of which, I imagine a polish by anyone other than IWC would look terrible.


Thanks! Actually the Darwin on the photos is from 2014, so it is not so new. The bronze is quite dark when compared to a new watch which looks like a red gold. The IWC bronze alloy is really nice, the patina is very even and the metal does not make any stains on the wrist (as was the case with Tudor bronze for instance). The watch was already serviced by IWC but I did not have it polished and they did not asked either.


----------



## Inkahalo

I really like this one!!!


----------



## GovtFunded

Inkahalo said:


> I really like this one!!!


Love that version! I had the Cousteau at one time. My only disappointment was that after servicing they had overpolished some of the angular case near the bracelet attachment; rounding it off. I couldn't understand why they would not have approached the polish from a secondary angle maintaining the sharper lines of the case. Aside from the service, I still really enjoy that internal bezel, two crown design. I've considered trying to source a NOS to get that design back in its angular form... but, so many watches! It's a great piece, enjoy it! And, one of the best bracelets available!


----------



## peterki

Two more Darwins


----------



## walt2810

Beach day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danielnpina

2006 Cousteau Chrono with wood inlay

2018 Collectors Forum Bronze Aquatimer.

2017 - 35 Years Ocean 2000













































Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki

danielnpina said:


> 2006 Cousteau Chrono with wood inlay
> 
> 2018 Collectors Forum Bronze Aquatimer.
> 
> 2017 - 35 Years Ocean 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Great collection, looks fabulous!


----------



## walt2810

Liking the Bronze Aquatimer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike7979

Mine Aquatimer


----------



## Inkahalo

My daily ... scratches, dings and all but still rocking!!!


----------



## Robertus

I LOVE the blue Cousteau on bracelet! What is your wrist size?



danielnpina said:


> 2006 Cousteau Chrono with wood inlay
> 
> 2018 Collectors Forum Bronze Aquatimer.
> 
> 2017 - 35 Years Ocean 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki




----------



## walt2810

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads




----------



## GuitarAddict




----------



## scubaboy60

Has anyone figured out how to use a regular strap and pin on the Aquatimer with the quick-change feature.


----------



## smokyrich




----------



## gmads

scubaboy60 said:


> Has anyone figured out how to use a regular strap and pin on the Aquatimer with the quick-change feature.


On my 3290 pictured above, I just took pliers and cut out the fixed springbars. Then ordered 1.8mm thick, 22mm springbars from Otto Frei. Now, sky's the limit with any strap. And the quick attach goes back on just fine as well.


----------



## scubaboy60

gmads said:


> On my 3290 pictured above, I just took pliers and cut out the fixed springbars. Then ordered 1.8mm thick, 22mm springbars from Otto Frei. Now, sky's the limit with any strap. And the quick attach goes back on just fine as well.


 Can you send me a clearer picture of the end link. Are you saying you took the end piece off the stock band , then removed the fixed spring bar and replaced with a stock spring bar. And use the end link to attach to the watch ?


----------



## gmads

scubaboy60 said:


> Can you send me a clearer picture of the end link. Are you saying you took the end piece off the stock band , then removed the fixed spring bar and replaced with a stock spring bar. And use the end link to attach to the watch ?


I'm learning too...it seems the quick attach system for my Aquatimer series is different than the previous series. The newer series has a fixed springbar as shown by smokyrich's pic above. That can simply be cut and replaced with another springbar:










The newer strap just clips to the springbar like this:










It appears you have the older version with ears (and I've never seen in person so not too familiar), like this?










It does seem like there is an IWC end link adapter that is floating around out there:










Or, that there are some custom strap makers that might make them. There's reference to custom straps in this thread:









Replacement straps for the IWC Aquatimer


Good approach but you need to bear in mind this: the screws that come with the end links are loctite sealed. They are incredibly difficult to remove, and I tried with mine using temperature and after a lot of work gave up and sent to a specialist to just get the screws off. At the end of the...




www.watchuseek.com





...with one specific reference to Stone Creek Straps:









Custom watch straps | Arizona, USA | Stone Creek Straps


Custom, made-to-order leather watch straps since 2008. Stone Creek Handmade specializes in exotic leathers, including American alligator, stingray, ostrich, shark, lizard, and more.




www.stonecreekstraps.com


----------



## gmads

Good luck. These are great watches, but I was hesitant because of the lack of information on potential strap changes. If you do find a solution to your series, I hope you post it in detail to help get out more info.

Took me a bit to find info on the new series but it was enough to overcome the "proprietary strap" fear and provided the option to modify.

I still think the stock rubber is VERY good (probably still the best option), but it's nice to play with other straps now:


----------



## scubaboy60

Thanks for taking the time on this, yes mine has the ears . The end links for the Velcro strap from that era is the easiest solution, but finding one of those straps is very difficult. Your generation watch appears to be at least workable. Why IWC didn’t just drill lug holes along with their quick release system is beyond me. But I suppose they wanted to hold you hostage with their outrageously expensive OEM straps.

I’m trying two avenue, I have a generic strap coming from China that appears to have the quick release connection. I’m going to dissect it and see if I can create my own end links with a spring bar. And the second: I’m trying to find someone to just drill interior lug holes. If either one works, I will post it. Thanks again ! Love the watch, hate the limited strap options


----------



## carlhaluss

peterki said:


> Two more Darwins
> 
> View attachment 15373266
> 
> 
> View attachment 15373267


Well, you are probably wondering why I have so many "likes" to your photos of this watch. I actually discovered it for myself on the IWC website recently. Today I had the chance to see it and try it on. Even my friend who works at the boutique is mesmerized by this watch. So many things I can say about it, but won't go into lots of detail. I actually went to the boutique to look at the various Pilot watches, and also to see the Aquatimer models in real life. I left thinking this is my favorite in the whole shop!!


----------



## peterki

carlhaluss said:


> Well, you are probably wondering why I have so many "likes" to your photos of this watch. I actually discovered it for myself on the IWC website recently. Today I had the chance to see it and try it on. Even my friend who works at the boutique is mesmerized by this watch. So many things I can say about it, but won't go into lots of detail. I actually went to the boutique to look at the various Pilot watches, and also to see the Aquatimer models in real life. I left thinking this is my favorite in the whole shop!!


I think that the Darwin is rather underrated, as I see very few of them around, so if you like it, go for it! It is really a great watch which I wear mostly for leisure activities, on weekends etc. The only regrettable thing is (which, however, was common to lot of modern IWC's I owned) that the outer AR coating is rather soft, and takes scratches, so I am thinking of having it removed (there is still an inner AR coating anyway).


----------



## scubaboy60

scubaboy60 said:


> Thanks for taking the time on this, yes mine has the ears . The end links for the Velcro strap from that era is the easiest solution, but finding one of those straps is very difficult. Your generation watch appears to be at least workable. Why IWC didn't just drill lug holes along with their quick release system is beyond me. But I suppose they wanted to hold you hostage with their outrageously expensive OEM straps.
> 
> I'm trying two avenue, I have a generic strap coming from China that appears to have the quick release connection. I'm going to dissect it and see if I can create my own end links with a spring bar. And the second: I'm trying to find someone to just drill interior lug holes. If either one works, I will post it. Thanks again ! Love the watch, hate the limited strap options


NOTE: This is a follow up to the strap question and solution I did to solve it. In order to use a normal strap with the 1st generation IWC Aguatimer Cousteau 3767-06. I was able to buy the Velcro strap of a $175 from the IWC Boutique store, Joseph was very helpful. When I got the strap the next step was to remove the screw from strap side. The best way I found to do that was put one screwdriver in a vice . Place the head of one side of the screw onto that screw driver and remove the other screw from the top with a second screw driver. Once that's removed you can use 20mm Seiko 2.5mm fat spring bars in the existing hole to mount any 20mm straps you have. The only issue you may have is some of the strap holes may need to be stretched a little. I also found that a little oil on the spring bars make it easier to insert the spring bar. Pictures below


----------



## peterki




----------



## motovmot

Great


----------



## peterki




----------



## Robertus

I suggest to rename the thread to "Official IWC Aquatimer and GST pictures thread!!". GST (and GST-based AT) watches were around between 1997 and 2008, so 12 years (when no Aquatimer was on the market with other than the GST shape) and they are not represented in any of the pictures thread on WUS, at least not officially, while they seem to be part of this family - and not only design-wise with most of them having a 120 m WR.
Thanks for reading, best:
Robert


----------



## carlhaluss

Day 1 with my new Aquatimer. When I first discovered the Aquatimer, my first love was for the Darwin. Then I took a longer look at the 42mm stainless steel model, on both stainless steel bracelet and rubber strap. I honestly couldn't decide which model I liked better. In the end, it came down to affordability for me. Knowing I would not feel compromised if I didn't get the Darwin, I decided on the 42mm with rubber strap. For a unique, well built and robust dive watch I really couldn't find one with any other brand that could match this. The craftsmanship is also in the category of best I have seen. Absolutely loving this!


----------



## Inkahalo

carlhaluss said:


> Day 1 with my new Aquatimer. When I first discovered the Aquatimer, my first love was for the Darwin. Then I took a longer look at the 42mm stainless steel model, on both stainless steel bracelet and rubber strap. I honestly couldn't decide which model I liked better. In the end, it came down to affordability for me. Knowing I would not feel compromised if I didn't get the Darwin, I decided on the 42mm with rubber strap. For a unique, well built and robust dive watch I really couldn't find one with any other brand that could match this. The craftsmanship is also in the category of best I have seen. Absolutely loving this!
> View attachment 16077671
> 
> 
> View attachment 16077672


Looks Great!!!


----------



## carlhaluss

Inkahalo said:


> Looks Great!!!


Thank you! This might actually end up being my favorite!


----------



## Summydad1

My one and only IWC. What a beauty.


----------



## DaveandStu

My first one but not my last!
Incredible fit on all band by IWC options. 
NATO today..really enjoy the difference against the rubber and SS...

All the best 
Dave


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

peterki said:


> I think that the Darwin is rather underrated, as I see very few of them around, so if you like it, go for it! It is really a great watch which I wear mostly for leisure activities, on weekends etc. The only regrettable thing is (which, however, was common to lot of modern IWC's I owned) that the outer AR coating is rather soft, and takes scratches, so I am thinking of having it removed (there is still an inner AR coating anyway).
> 
> View attachment 15993171
> 
> 
> View attachment 15993173


Well, I am finally going to get it ! This watch has been on my mind lately so much. I am actually selling my Big Pilot 43 and my Aquatimer stainless steel model to get it. The first time I went to the IWC Boutique to look at the new BP43, I also asked to see the Aquatimer models. From the outset, this is the one that I liked most. I got the BP43, then I still had to have an Aquatimer. So I got the stainless steel model. And I really do like it a lot. Problem is, when I wear it, I wish it was the Charles Darwin. And the BP is getting no wrist time. So, I know what I need to do. The watch has been put aside for me at the boutique, and soon as I have the funds from the other two watches, I will finally own it!


----------



## carlhaluss

Here it is finally! Aquatimer Charles Darwin! And what a watch it is. Absolutely love it. And can't wait for the patina to start. Anyway, just a few pics from my first few hours of ownership. Certainly no disappointments with this one. Even the lume is magnificent!


----------



## asiparks1

The watch that introduced me to IWC....after seeing it in Michael Manns' Miami Vice remake.....
Love the cleverness of the combined internal bezel mechanism and chrono pusher, plus the split-minute function-


----------



## AnonPi

asiparks1 said:


> The watch that introduced me to IWC....after seeing it in Michael Manns' Miami Vice remake.....
> Love the cleverness of the combined internal bezel mechanism and chrono pusher, plus the split-minute function-


Wait, what's the purpose of the "split minutes"?


----------



## asiparks1

it's an additional timer function- a bit like a split second. There's an additional minute hand( half yellow), that is hidden behind the regular minute hand. When you press the rocker switch at 8 o'clock, it disengages and freezes the minute hand, so you can record up to an hour, independently of the chrono, against either the regular scale or rotating bezel.

Pressing the rocker again snaps the minute hands back together.


----------



## AnonPi

asiparks1 said:


> it's an additional timer function- a bit like a split second. There's an additional minute hand( half yellow), that is hidden behind the regular minute hand. When you press the rocker switch at 8 o'clock, it disengages and freezes the minute hand, so you can record up to an hour, independently of the chrono, against either the regular scale or rotating bezel.
> 
> Pressing the rocker again snaps the minute hands back together.


Very interesting complication. I have never seen that before, but it is certainly intriguing and I can imagine using it in various circumstances.

What's the reference on that?

Edit: Found it in the IWC Past Collections, Ref. IW372301 (w/bracelet) & IW372304 (w/rubber strap)


----------



## DaveandStu

Absolutely Stella choice Carl!!
Phenomenal piece to enjoy immensely. 
Glad you fine tuned the iwc selection to that beauty.
All the best
Dave



Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

carlhaluss said:


> Day 1 with my new Aquatimer. When I first discovered the Aquatimer, my first love was for the Darwin. Then I took a longer look at the 42mm stainless steel model, on both stainless steel bracelet and rubber strap. I honestly couldn't decide which model I liked better. In the end, it came down to affordability for me. Knowing I would not feel compromised if I didn't get the Darwin, I decided on the 42mm with rubber strap. For a unique, well built and robust dive watch I really couldn't find one with any other brand that could match this. The craftsmanship is also in the category of best I have seen. Absolutely loving this!
> View attachment 16077671
> 
> 
> View attachment 16077672


Definitely 44mm without crowns Carl?
I've been told 9 weeks wait in Australia , very keen to hear more of your thoughts plus pictures as well !

All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## -CUJO-

One of my favorites in titanium:


----------



## Walser




----------



## AnonPi

Walser said:


> View attachment 16302065


I like what they did with the small seconds there.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Walser




----------



## asiparks1

Walser said:


> View attachment 16305565


Not looking to start an argument, but I’m going to say that these GSTs were peak Aquatimer- I don’t think any since have been quite as cool…


----------



## Walser

asiparks1 said:


> Not looking to start an argument, but I’m going to say that these GSTs were peak Aquatimer- I don’t think any since have been quite as cool…


💯 👍


----------



## walt2810

Have my on as well today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertus

asiparks1 said:


> Not looking to start an argument, but I’m going to say that these GSTs were peak Aquatimer- I don’t think any since have been quite as cool…


My all-time favourite is the 371928 - the GST-designed Aquatimer Chronograph with an under-glass count-up turning bezel, steel on steel bracelet, 42 mm bezel (40-41 mm case), using the good old ETA-Valjoux 7750.


----------



## newhorizon

As we are referring to beloved GST series and unique ratcheting experience with the internal bezel, here is the bigger cousin of 3719, my Cousteau Divers chrono 44mm. 

I’m a fan of 3536, I admire 3719 a lot and I’m in love with the Cousteau Divers, but I also liked the 3767 very much when I had them, although it is little bigger and thicker, that is where my interest ends, not too much intrigued by later versions of aquatimers.


----------



## asiparks1




----------



## carl.ola.larsson

Hello from Sweden. My trusted Aquatimer. IMHO the nicest IWC model out there.


----------



## carlhaluss

DaveandStu said:


> Definitely 44mm without crowns Carl?
> I've been told 9 weeks wait in Australia , very keen to hear more of your thoughts plus pictures as well !
> 
> All the best
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Sorry for the late reply, Dave! I now have the Charles Darwin. The one I should have had in the first place. Case size on this one is 44, and if you measure at the crown about 46in. Such an amazing and unique watch! It has been getting almost all the wrist time. Hope you have been enjoying the holidays!


----------



## carlhaluss

Hope you are all enjoying the holidays!


----------



## DaveandStu

carlhaluss said:


> Hope you are all enjoying the holidays!


A beauty Carl,
Would be my pick of current offerings, especially as no bronze in my small group.
All the best mate
Dave


----------



## Moonshine Runner

My Aquatimer GST with its older sister Ocean 2000 and another icon from the turn of the millennium.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## walt2810

@coronado 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

I remember when I bought this watch, the forums were arguing about what changes IWC were making to the 7750 and whether those changes were actually any good or extensive.

Well, I have about six watches with 7750s or SW-500s and I can guarantee that none of them have the same tolerances as the IWC. It's very noticeable in winding and setting the time - winding on the IWC is butter smooth and there's almost no playback on the hands where all the other 7750s have a lot of playback.

Add to that, that the watch is 15 years old, has never been serviced and is running at -1 second per day, and I think you have your answer about whether IWC made improvements to the standard 7750.

Still one of my favourites...


----------



## Robertus

I have 4 7750-based IWC watches (2 pilot, 2 diver) and my 3719 (bought pre-owned 5 years ago) has the very best daily rate among all my watches, unfortunately not all IWC chronos of mine have the same output.



CFK-OB said:


> I remember when I bought this watch, the forums were arguing about what changes IWC were making to the 7750 and whether those changes were actually any good or extensive.
> 
> Well, I have about six watches with 7750s or SW-500s and I can guarantee that none of them have the same tolerances as the IWC. It's very noticeable in winding and setting the time - winding on the IWC is butter smooth and there's almost no playback on the hands where all the other 7750s have a lot of playback.
> 
> Add to that, that the watch is 15 years old, has never been serviced and is running at -1 second per day, and I think you have your answer about whether IWC made improvements to the standard 7750.
> 
> Still one of my favourites...
> View attachment 16347055
> View attachment 16347056


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Armsraised

I just love this line of IWCs


----------



## Walser




----------



## Armsraised




----------



## Armsraised




----------



## Armsraised




----------



## Walser




----------



## Walser




----------



## swift

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walser

Wishin‘ you a ☀y Sunday


----------



## kraeken




----------



## Walser




----------



## Michael8282

Aquatimer, the best watch I have ever had.


----------



## Rodentman




----------



## -CUJO-

Rodentman said:


> View attachment 16539326


Nice. My favorite watch ever!


----------



## Walser

*















*


----------



## Michael8282




----------



## Moonshine Runner

Not a "real" Aquatimer, but from the family it is already, the Porsche Design by IWC Ocean 2000 (1997)…



























… and its direct successor IWC Aquatimer GST (1998)


----------



## -CUJO-

^ Nice photos!


----------



## elim

Anyone have a older Bronze non chrono Aquatimer they need to get rid of?


----------



## carlhaluss

The IWC Aquatimer "Charles Darwin" has spent far too long in the drawer!


----------



## elim

These might just be starting to grow on me.


----------



## Moonshine Runner




----------



## Ben98

Hello everybody, in the following a couple of picture of my new Aquatimer, proud to wear another IWC watch ⌚


----------



## westmouth

Photo a couple of years old, whatch regrettably sold…


----------



## ezinternet

Loving the Aquatimer, in titanium 
GST 2000, ref 3536


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Took the "Chuck" for a swim yesterday.


----------



## watchmetoo

Aquatimer Chrono-Automatic titanium about to be pinned to OEM rubber.


----------



## Moonshine Runner

Three generations…


----------



## Moonshine Runner




----------



## Moonshine Runner




----------



## WeekendWatcher

My first IWC. I've wanted this watch since it came out in 2006 and finally picked one up last week.
View attachment 16925464

View attachment 16925463
View attachment 16925463
View attachment 16925464


----------



## WeekendWatcher




----------



## Moonshine Runner




----------



## ChubbyPan

carlhaluss said:


> The IWC Aquatimer "Charles Darwin" has spent far too long in the drawer!


I really like that


----------



## reckless

I saw many watches this past Saturday, from Rolex, Patek, AP, Omega, Panerai, Breguet, Roger Dubuis but this latest Aquatimer stood out. I have to find a way to make it work.


----------



## sharpq

Just recently acquired this one.


----------



## Tagdevil

I’m considering acquiring an Aquatimer 329001 but want to first understand if I can swap straps for NATO or leather. Thought I read the spring bar is fixed leaving only the IWC ss or rubber as options but not sure. Some guidance is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tagdevil




----------



## Tagdevil

Question for the folks here….. is there a reason why all the indices on the Aquatimer bezel don’t line up dead center? Some do while some don‘t. When you nudge it a bit to line one up, then others misalign. I can’t get the arrow to align at the top at all as it drifts right just a tad. Aligning at the 6 marker stays tried and true. I’ve seen it in every Aquatimer with this bezel that I’ve seen a picture of. Even in YouTube videos. 

Just curious as I find it very odd given it’s a bezel they purposely bring a lot of attention to given how they uniquely engineered it.

Won’t keep me from enjoying the watch though.


----------



## Moonshine Runner

I just looked again with a magnifying glass: With mine it fits.
But you can't rely on pictures and videos on the web, because hardly anyone pays attention to the fact that the watch and the lens are exactly in line, which leads to parallax errors.


----------



## Tagdevil




----------



## Tagdevil

Moonshine Runner said:


> I just looked again with a magnifying glass: With mine it fits.
> But you can't rely on pictures and videos on the web, because hardly anyone pays attention to the fact that the watch and the lens are exactly in line, which leads to parallax errors.


Nah. They are definitely off and easy to notice to the naked eye while looking dead on. No magnifying glass required. But they are so off that you almost think it’s supposed to be that way. Don’t know.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Interested in picking up my first IWC and Aquatimer in the somewhat near future and I am curious how is it operating the bezel crown on the left side of the watch? Seems like when wearing the watch it would be very difficult to do so. What are some owner’s perspectives? Wish I could just go try one on, but I don’t have anyone that sells IWC anywhere near me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshine Runner

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Interested in picking up my first IWC and Aquatimer in the somewhat near future and I am curious how is it operating the bezel crown on the left side of the watch? Seems like when wearing the watch it would be very difficult to do so. What are some owner’s perspectives? Wish I could just go try one on, but I don’t have anyone that sells IWC anywhere near me.


On the _*IWC Aquatimer Automatic*_ references 3288 and 3290, the inner rotating bezel is operated by the outer bezel, just like on the well-known modern diving watches from Rolex or Omega.
On the left side of the case, at the 9, is the necessary gear, because unlike, for example, the *Eterna KonTiki Sports Limited Edition* from 2002 and the _*Eterna KonTiki Diver 1000M*_ from 2007, which followed a similar concept, the crystal does not rotate here.
Maybe this picture will help to better understand.


----------



## Moonshine Runner

“There's a new sheriff in town, and his name is Aquatimer Vintage Collection. Y'all be cool. Right on.”


----------



## Tagdevil




----------



## Tagdevil

Moonshine Runner said:


> “There's a new sheriff in town, and his name is Aquatimer Vintage Collection. Y'all be cool. Right on.”


Outstanding watch. Beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## Tagdevil

Mistaken post.


----------



## Moonshine Runner




----------



## Tagdevil




----------



## Tagdevil




----------



## Moonshine Runner

The IWC Aquatimer VC at the ground of the Wutach. Due to the melting snow and the continuous rain there is really something going on today and the water was also quite cold…


----------



## Tagdevil

Merry Christmas all !!


----------



## Moonshine Runner




----------



## Tagdevil

Moonshine Runner said:


>


All are outstanding but if I could have my pick of the four, 2nd from the right (the 3231 I’m guessing) is my choice without hesitation.


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## Moonshine Runner

Tagdevil said:


> All are outstanding but if I could have my pick of the four, 2nd from the right (the 3231 I’m guessing) is my choice without hesitation.


Yes, this is the 3231-01. The references from left to right are 3504-01 (Porsche Design by IWC Ocean 2000), 3536-02 (IWC Aquatimer GST), 3231-01 (IWC Aquatimer Vintage Collection) and 3290-02 (IWC Aquatimer Automatic).


----------



## Michael8282




----------

